# Need a DVI to HDMI Cable for Tata Sky+ HD



## SahilAr (Jun 8, 2012)

Heyy Everyone,i need a DVI to HDMI cable for my Dell U2312HM:I need to watch Tata Sky+ on my Monitor,tried in Local Market but it is not available..they don't even know if any such kindda cable is available or not(fools said it might be available in Bangalore/Kolkata,we can't find it in Delhi even)


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 8, 2012)

you can get it easily from ebay.


----------



## SahilAr (Jun 8, 2012)

Nahh..Ebay First:I don't trust it at all!
Second:COD option is not available for the purchase.


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 8, 2012)

DVI to HDMI Digital Video Cable - 1.5 M" - www.deltapage.com


----------



## SahilAr (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for the link@takemein,but i want the cash on delivery option,delta page doesn't offers Cash on Delivery Option.


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 9, 2012)

^ DO you have a Internet shopping phobia ????
Don't be !!! 

I've bought lot of products from ebay & Delta. You shd talk to the seller abt the rpoduct before purchase. Also you can always return the product and get the full refund if unsatisfied.


----------



## SahilAr (Jun 9, 2012)

takemein said:


> ^ DO you have a Internet shopping phobia ????
> Don't be !!!
> 
> I've bought lot of products from ebay & Delta. You shd talk to the seller abt the rpoduct before purchase. Also you can always return the product and get the full refund if unsatisfied.



I am a regular customer of Flipkart and Snapdeal,i don't have any internet shopping phobia,instead i dared to take the risk of owning Micromax Fun book from snapdeal after reading bad reviews about Snapdeal regarding Fun book,i won the battle against snapdeal,which is not quite easy to win at all 
And regarding Deltapage,i trust them but when it comes to Ebay,i simply don't trust it because it has to much deals like(used phone for 1 day 2 day etc)refurbished items..that's why i don't trust Ebay.


----------

